# Thx Nils/Bob: SIPS helped me create a duduk patch successfully



## hkapoor (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello Nils/Bob,

With help from your script I think I have been able to create some realistic midi controllable patch in kontakt for duduk. Please find the duduk_sample file at the end of the page below -

http://geocities.com/scarecrowjolly/

It's not musically perfect. Only to demonstrate the patch I could finally create. 

Thanks to SIPS/SVS.

Regards

- Hemant Kapoor

p.s. - Let me know in case you manage to implement the feature I requested.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Thx Nils/Bob: SIPS helped me create a duduk patch successfully.*

Thats great Hemant! I really enjoyed that piece.

Any chance of sharing the Kontakt patch? (I have the samples if its EastWest) :wink:


----------



## kotori (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Thx Nils/Bob: SIPS helped me create a duduk patch successfully.*

Cool demo Hermant.
I'll let you know if I find time to implement that feature (being able to release a note and get a legato transition to a previous note still held). I think it would be really neat but as a explained it's a bit hard to integrate into SIPS which makes implementing it more time consuming. By the way, Bob is the one who deserves all the thanks so you should really write his name first. :wink: 

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## hkapoor (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Thx Nils/Bob: SIPS helped me create a duduk patch successfully.*

Hi guys,

I studied the instrument online. Various reeds and shapes can make various types of duduk sounds. No one patch can serve all kinds of duduk tones. Solution can be to create various patches. I have figured a few of these patches from one of which I played the sample which you listened to from my webpage. From whatever information was available, given below were some of the characteristics which I kept in mind while working the on the patch -


volume control - dynamic ,can be velocity.
one midi control to cause immed vibrato. - aftertouch/midicontroller 74 with an envelop/onset. This will cause a high speed vibrato which is authentic to some of the duduks. It's kind of like a harmonic which doesn't sound like a vibrato when combined with detune lfo.
one midi control to trigger detune lfo (small amount)
quick large amount of bending from one note to another.
Sample offset - modulatable midi control.
one parameter to cause the hold time longer. - Velocity based 2 flexible envelopes one inversely proportional, one directly. directly proportional envelop causes the gradual increase in the volume after the initial attack. inverselyproportional filter has velocity modulated attack, hold and sustain levels apart from hold time.
volume vibrato seperate from pitch vibrato. they always seem to play in sync but volume might exist without the pitch or vice versa. - using SVS . midi cc#01 + 79
breath sound (hash) is also audible at different occasions - midi modulatable filter
as notes travel from low to high, sound of pipe opening up with the help of a keyboard tracking filter.
stand alone note also important. - This requires all parameters to be midi controllable. in absence of these midi signals sound should remain in unmodulated original shape.
static filter/eq also important.
sound of notes changing (pop pop) also important. - some duduks have distinct accentuated popping sound when changing notes. In one of the patches I used the initial attack value high and hold time really small.
one midi parameter controlling the speed of the SVS vibrato.

It's combination of SIPS and Kontakt's great flexible envelopes along with some modulatable filetrs that does the job. 

I will be uploading the patch also sometime soon. U might have to change setting to match your taste. Try to work out something in the meantime and let me know your findings.

I still don't feel it's perfect but closer and better then plain duduk samples.

Regards

- Hemant Kapoor


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Thx Nils/Bob: SIPS helped me create a duduk patch successfully.*

Link is no workie workie for me. I get a "site is currently unavailable" message.

R


----------



## hkapoor (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Rodney,

Looks like the sample's been downloaded too much. geocities has an hourly data transfer rate limited to 4.2 mb beyond which it marks site temporarily unavailable. I do not have any professional web hosting with me right now. Let me look for another place to host the demo mp3. I will post the new link soon.

Regards

- Hemant Kapoor


----------



## hkapoor (Sep 6, 2006)

You may download the mp3 demo from -

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/9/6/2 ... rth-01.mp3


Regards

- Hemant


----------



## BH (Sep 7, 2006)

...


----------



## Hardy Heern (Sep 9, 2006)

Excellent Hemant.....not that I'm an expert on the instrument, mind you! I liked the moody photos on your website too.....good stuff!

Frank


----------

